# Texas Standards



## austinred (Jun 30, 2014)

Let me preface this by saying I'm new to the forum, I've been lurking around for several weeks trying to familiarize myself with PF. So, hi ya'all! I'd love to hear from some Texas Standard owners. I've run into several here in the Austin area and every owner seems to have gotten their dog from a breeder elsewhere. We are hoping to add a Spoo to our home in the next year, I have two young boys and we not only want a family pet, but I am planning on doing therapy work with Autistic children. So obviously health and temperament are of the upmost importance to us. I would love to hear any recommendations, experiences from those in Texas or within a 7ish hour drive. Which breeder did you use- in state or out of state? I'd love to hear from people who have gone through therapy training. I've been doing research, but I'd love some personal experiences!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi, I don't have a breeder suggestion for you but I my 2 spoos "hang out" with me in my mental health counseling practice. They have no official training as "therapy" dogs but their own natural insight and sensitivity make them great adjuncts to therapy. Working with people (kids) with sensory disorders may be a challenge for any poodle. If that is your plan I would strongly suggest that you do your homework on breeders as you'd want to get a very calm tolerant dog. 

Keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've done therapy work with two of my spoos, and also have about eight years of experience, as a volunteer at a training yard, where therapy dog classes were taught. My female spoo was eight years old before she started doing therapy work, but was already well socialized and very obedient. My daughter and I picked Sailor, (male spoo) out of a litter of six, knowing that we wanted him to do therapy work. I had already decided on a line of dogs that had performance titles, then we went for a middle of the line pup. We did not want the aloof one that ran off by itself or the hard-charging pup on a pogo stick that demanded attention. Sailor was "in training" from the day he came home. No bad habits were allowed to start, age appropriate obedience was practiced, and socialization/exposure was a daily activity. I sought out people of every age/gender/ethnicity/disability and had them help me train the puppy by petting him and giving him treats. Sailor passed his therapy dog evaluation at ten months old, and had his supervised visits finished by the time he was twelve months... and officially old enough to be certified. I will add that some dogs can be well trained and socialized... and it will turn out that they just do not enjoy therapy work. I always suggest that owners try different types of visit settings as some dog really do have a preference. Sometimes, though, an owner will have to respect the basic nature of his dog and realize that therapy work is just not for their dog.


----------

